# Tecumseh 5HP OHH50 carb 5294



## phill104 (Dec 22, 2010)

Engine will not start unless given a shot of starting fluid. Always starts on the first pull after a shot of starting fluid and runs perfectly. Carb has been cleaned. It has fixed jets and no priming bulb.

Tnx
Phil


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

What is the spec number of this engine?


----------



## phill104 (Dec 22, 2010)

Spec number is 68023J


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

What application is the engine being used on? I'm really surprised that it wouldn't have a primer. Is there a small nipple on the carb body to attach a primer?


----------



## phill104 (Dec 22, 2010)

The engine is on a 2004 Cyclone Rake ( Leaf Collector ) . I ran the engine 4 hours today and 3 hours the day before. It runs perfectly once started and did restart without priming when refueled after running out of gas. I have been looking at similar tecumseh carbs of this type and some have a damper spring on the float ( this one does not ) but don't think that would cause this problem. It does have a capped tube which may be where a primer is attached in some application of this engine. Thanks for any ideas you have.

Phil


----------

